# Cupboard door edging



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

The trim on the top edge of the door covering our fridge (Roller Team Pegaso 181) is damaged, I have found standard household iron on strip but this is wider than the doors in a MH, does anyone sell this sort of trim specifically for MH doors?


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You could try 
http://www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com/category.asp?c=140

Listed under furniture / timber

chris


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Welshcampsite said:


> The trim on the top edge of the door covering our fridge (Roller Team Pegaso 181) is damaged, I have found standard household iron on strip but this is wider than the doors in a MH, does anyone sell this sort of trim specifically for MH doors?


You can trim it with a stanley knife then take a sanding block and smooth at 45 deg to the edge. Careful not to take too much off. When trimming with the knife place the door edge face down on a board.

Graham


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Could be worth getting one of  >> these << if you are at all worried about making a fist of it.

They work well, and a bit of fine sandpaper on a block will complete the job to better than the original - probably!

Dave


----------



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Could be worth getting one of  >> these << if you are at all worried about making a fist of it.
> 
> They work well, and a bit of fine sandpaper on a block will complete the job to better than the original - probably!
> 
> Dave


Now that is a handy piece of kit, thanks


----------

